# Em's Parakeet Pals (or are they Budgie Buddies?)



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Here are the four friends that share my house.  Pete, named after a 'Pirate Pete' talking stuffed parrot that I purchased for my kids long ago; Sunny, the first up and the first to the feed dish, the last to leave; Twilight, the egomaniac who spends most of his time looking into the mirror; and Quin, 'the GOOD bird' - If birds qualified for sainthood, he would be a shoe-in!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

They are beautiful and aptly named!


----------



## Devi (Apr 22, 2020)

How darling!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2020)

Awwwww... how did I miss this?
They are so cute. People showing off their pets is probably one of my favourite posts to read. I love reading about the interaction people have with animals. It’s always so special & loving. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

Adorable Parakeets!  Some of them look like the birds I have and have had.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 23, 2020)

They are budgerigars, otherwise known as budgies. 
If you have been watching David Attenborough's Seven Worlds One Planet, the episode about Australia features huge flocks of these little birds.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> They are budgerigars, otherwise known as budgies.
> If you have been watching David Attenborough's Seven Worlds One Planet, the episode about Australia features huge flocks of these little birds.


Sadly, I don't get regular TV, but I did check out Australian videos online - my goal was to give my birds a 'native' diet.  I bought the things that the wild ones ate and my birds totally declined.  I, on the other hand, did get to eat left-over exotic fruits!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2020)

This information may be useful to you. I have never kept a budgie but my mother had a small aviary and they seemed to thrive quite well. She fed them on budgie mix (seeds), greens and always has a piece of cuttlefish bone for them to chew on. I can see why you had some exotic fruits when the budgie refused them The section below on how to wean them of a seed diet may be helpful.



> Wild budgies eat a variety of seeds (grass seeds), fruits, berries, and vegetation. They feed on or near the ground. What they eat varies with food availability during different seasons.
> 
> *Seeds*
> 
> ...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Good info.  Thanks!  Unfortunately, my birds would not eat the pellets, even though I tried and even let them get hungry on occasion.  I just can't bear to see them be that way long.  They get 12 different seeds and then sprouts of 4 others.  They love their sprouts!  They also have the cuttlebone, some chalky cake, and some shredded dry grass stuff (I don't think they eat it, but they do rip it apart.)  So far, all is well - very active, very chatty, and they have healthy plumage.  Perhaps I'll try some of the other fruits listed in your info.  Maybe they just didn't want to go 'native!'


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2020)

Those things don't grow in the wild in Australia so I can't see how they are native at all.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Those things don't grow in the wild in Australia so I can't see how they are native at all.


That's why I think they are worth trying - the expensive Australian delicacies were totally snubbed.  Only the green bird Pete looks native and original.  All the others are purposely bred mutations.   By the way, Pete is the only one who prefers sleeping upside down from the top of the cage.  I think that is probably some remaining 'natural' trait.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 28, 2020)

I had one that lived with me for over ten years. I got him at Woolworths when I was 6 and he lived until I was in high school. He was bright blue and I named him Budgie. Hey, I never claimed to be the most creative six year old on the planet.  

Throughout his life he ate only Hartz Mountain seed, tonic and cuttlebone. He chased me around the house and spent his evenings on my shoulder, often nibbling my ear. We were great friends but I am sure he would have preferred a girlfriend.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 29, 2020)

Llynn said:


> I had one that lived with me for over ten years. I got him at Woolworths when I was 6 and he lived until I was in high school. He was bright blue and I named him Budgie. Hey, I never claimed to be the most creative six year old on the planet.
> 
> Throughout his life he ate only Hartz Mountain seed, tonic and cuttlebone. He chased me around the house and spent his evenings on my shoulder, often nibbling my ear. We were great friends but I am sure he would have preferred a girlfriend.


Wow - Woolworth's pet department - I had totally forgotten about that!  It sounds like Budgie and you were really close and I envy the relationship that you shared!


----------



## Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

The beautiful blue colour on Twilight....no wonder he spends time admiring himself in the mirror.


----------

